# Planer dust collection



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been rerouting my dust collection a little bit today. Moved some tools around so now was a good time. My planers dust port is right above where the wood comes out and I've always just had a flex hose on it and sometime boards get caught going through if I'm not paying attention to where it is. I brought my 4" pipe across the ceiling today and dropped it above the planer. Still have flex hose but it now goes up. I haven't permanently put anything together yet because I was to make sure this is going to work for me. So far I like it. Thoughts?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My dust hood hinges ....*

I put my dust hood at the rear on a rubber hinge so it gets moved up when the work passes out the back. It then rides along on the top of the work making a pretty good seal:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/foley-belsaw-dc-31731/


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> I put my dust hood at the rear on a rubber hinge so it gets moved up when the work passes out the back. It then rides along on the top of the work making a pretty good seal:
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/foley-belsaw-dc-31731/



Looks like a great solution.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

It looks good, but it would work better if hard piped, flex reduces the amount of air going trough it because of turbulance.

But if it sucks up all the chips the way you have it, it is doing it's job

I use flex on my 20 inch planer so I can save the chips when planing cherry, if you moisten the chips up the make a great tasting and smelling BBQ, but with the flex it doesn't suck up the chips nearly as well as when i have it hard piped


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Catpower said:


> It looks good, but it would work better if hard piped, flex reduces the amount of air going trough it because of turbulance.
> 
> But if it sucks up all the chips the way you have it, it is doing it's job
> 
> I use flex on my 20 inch planer so I can save the chips when planing cherry, if you moisten the chips up the make a great tasting and smelling BBQ, but with the flex it doesn't suck up the chips nearly as well as when i have it hard piped



I wanted to hard pipe all the way but I'm going to have to move it occasionally for my jointer behind it. My shop is long and skinny. About 15x40. So my planer jointer and bandsaw are all stacked down that wall. The 40' is broken up by a couple of doors so I can't spread out down the whole wall. I'll only have to move it for longer stock going through the jointer so not an everyday thing...something to think about.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Dust collector aside, I really like your shop. Very nice and sooo clean!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks toolman. I did a lot of cleaning as I was moving those tools around. Had a lot of built up sawdust behind and under them.


----------

